# Swimming Overloaded



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry I don't have any answers for you but hopefully someone on here can help. Goldens do love the water. I hope you can find some answers. Good luck.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My Golden is similar -- in that he'd be beside himself to be in a yard with a pool, but not actually allowed in it. When at my friend's house with a pool, they have a little x-pen that goes up at the steps b/c all our dogs are trained to only enter at the steps, not jump in from the side. When the fence is up, they no they can't go in. He still runs around the yard, all excited, wanting to go in. We've done enough training that he will come to me and do other stuff - but you can see that the pool is still top-of-mind for him.

You need to either A. make it more rewarding to not be in the pool... i.e., training with SUPER HIGH VALUE treats/combined with probably some relaxation exercises in the yard, but as far away from the pool as possible to help him calm down or B. manage it when you visit by not letting him out by the pool if you don't want him in it. Which, honestly, considering that it's not your house, so you only visit, might be the easiest thing. If I've misunderstood and you live with your inlaws, then consider the training route and expect it to take a couple months of diligent work.


----------

